
How Every Member Got to Congress (opengraph) - betolink
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/01/26/opinion/sunday/paths-to-congress.html
======
kenneth_malibu
It seems like the "science or engineering" circle is smaller than the "no
bachelor's degree" circle, and it's equal to the amount of people who played
professional sports.

~~~
mac01021
I'm surprised it's that large.

Analytical, engineering-type folks are not widely known for their social
aptitude or political savvy. Their interests and aptitudes also align in a way
that usually the most gratifying or most remunerative activities they can
engage in are in private life.

